# Information about penalty for not cancelling employment visa



## almas_ali (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello Dear,
My question is that i hv left the job n come back in June this year to my country without cancelling visa. Now i want to go back to dubai on visit for searching job but my visa is not cancell by the company.So what should i do for that?and what penalty can be expected?


----------

